# Top Gear Tonight 8pm BBC2



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

The stig writes off a Â£400k supercar at 130mph  :lol:


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Thank god for sky+ forgot it was on


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

thebears said:


> Â£400k supercar


Looked fantastic, I want one


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

That CCX was one mean motor - 809 BHP 

Loved the espace :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Do you think it is now more or less likely that Bugatti will hand Stig the keys to the Veyron? :lol: Good on Koenigsegg - we'll stick a spoiler on it and see what time the Stig can do. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

crap!! i missed it!! whens the repeat?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

was i the only one dissapointed with the show? its really turned into a talk show, i like the fun stuff, the celeb driving and Espace drop top.

but where are the car reviews, seems as iff they chucked in the Koenigsegg just for arguments sake.

would like a bit more car driving tests, pitting cars against the other.

true only first show of new series, but start as u mean to go on.

niko


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I did enjoy it tonight the Espace was very funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

The CCX didn't look a write off to me  

But the espace was class :lol: :lol:


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

If a cracked front bumper writes it off , I can't see them selling many


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Dr_Parmar said:


> crap!! i missed it!! whens the repeat?


think it is repeated on Monday night at about 7pm on bbc2, worth double checking a tv guide though!!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Great entertainment as per usual [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

- but what's with the dog?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually laughed out loud when they were using the pipe bender.

I love this show and don't really care that the reviews aren't that high up the agenda. It's meant to be entertaining and, for me at least, it is.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wrecking a 400K car & setting a Â£1m car wash on fire in the first episode!

What must their insurance bill be?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

The MKII is to come, did you spot it in the opening view of things to come.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

thebears said:


> The MKII is to come, did you spot it in the opening view of things to come.


Errm, no :? Where was it? I've just played it back about 10 times and can't see it?

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its repeated tonight @ 7-8pm on bbc two.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Really good show, even better as Helen enjoys it too!

Loved seeing the Hamster dring the pink Nissan with a paper bag over his head :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I thought it really entertaining ... the Espace feature was hilarious, the whole family was crying with laughter (even my wife who is about as non-petrolhead as can be)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nem said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > The MKII is to come, did you spot it in the opening view of things to come.
> ...


I didn't see it either.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

il padrino said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > crap!! i missed it!! whens the repeat?
> ...


yup its on tonight.. phew


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have you jumped yet young man ?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

thebears said:


> The MKII is to come, did you spot it in the opening view of things to come.


I did not see this?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > The MKII is to come, did you spot it in the opening view of things to come.
> ...


I did


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks this opening programme was a tad disappointing? Certainly not one of their better efforts.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


I will have to look closer next time then


----------

